# older cat losing weight: IBS or Lymphoma



## kgsavoie (May 25, 2005)

My 14 year old female cat has dropped an alarming amount of weight (~2 lbs.) in the last two months. She's been tested for thyroid & kidney issues-- all fine-- and xrays show everything is normal. And ultrasound found thickening of her small intestine, which the vet said could be indicative of either lymphoma or Irritable Bowel Syndrome. The problem is, without a biopsy it's impossible to know for sure. Biopsies are not only expensive, but invasive and hard on older cats. But treating her "as if" she has IBS comes with the risk that if she doesn't, she will not be able to take chemo for the cancer (treatment for IBS is steroids, which limit the immune system and make chemo a death sentence).
Here's my question:
She is crabby, extremely flatulent, has bad breath, possibly diarrhea (with three cats, it's hard to tell) and poor (though not nonexisstent) appetite-- all of this I take to mean it is much more likely that she has IBS than lymphoma. Wishful thinking? Anyone have any experience with cats with IBS or lymphoma?  :?:


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

I do not have experience, nor can I give you educated advice as to what is the best thing to do. I am, however, very sorry that you and your kitty are going through this. Have you weighed the options heavily with your vet? Maybe you can get a second opinion (I know, still $$)? 

Just know that there are many people on this forum who are going through rough times with their cats' health and this is a great place to find support and encouragement through the rough times. 

I will keep your family in my thoughts.


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

My cat lucy had quite extensive lymphomas and her first treatment was actually of steriods she was then put on chemo, which she responded to very well. I was told by my vet that the steriods would kill a lot of the lymphomas as was the first step in the treatment of them. Before her treatment she had a biopsy which wasn't fully conclusive, I then gave the vets the go ahead to operate to check what was going on inside her. Unfortunately this was a major operation and too much for her to cope with, although she responded very well to the chemo combined with the recent operation was too much for her, and she went down hill very fast (2 days  )

Sorry I have no experience of cats with IBS.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm so sorry you're going through this. It's heartbreaking! I had one cat with IBS and another with abdominal cancer and, unfortunately, the symptoms were very similar. The only thing that seemed very different is that IBD causes the poop to have a very particular smell. Hard to discribe but it's quite acrid and REALLY stinky. The cat with cancer never had that smell. 
If it were my cat I would get a second opinion (no offense to your vet but sometimes a fresh eye is a good idea). Barring no difinitive info, I would go ahead and treat for the IBS and see if there's any improvement. If he's not already, I'd put him on a very high quality wet food diet only. With my IBS cat I ended up taking him off steroids and using supplements (acidopholis, vits, etc.) which he did beautifully on for the rest of his life.
I know, from my guy, that lymphoma is very hard to diagnose. They did think it was IBS at first and by the time he started to really lose weight and the cancer was found we did exploritary surgery but it was too far advanced. I hope this isn't the case with your kitty but I think the fact that they did an ultrasound and no mass was found is a good sign.
I hope this info helps a little. I know how frustrating and heartbreaking it is to see your kitty sick and not have a real answer as to why! There's nothing worse. All you can do it take it a step at a time and do the best you can with the info you have. My heart goes out to you! Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Meowmie (Jun 4, 2005)

kgsavoie, you wrote:



> And ultrasound found thickening of her small intestine, which the vet said could be indicative of either lymphoma or Irritable Bowel Syndrome. The problem is, without a biopsy it's impossible to know for sure.


Absolutely true. Also, most vets refuse to treat an animal for IBD without a proper, definite diagnosis. 

I hope it will be helpful to you if I tell you that my experience with a biopsy (endoscopy) was a very positive one for two reasons. It was much less expensive than I had expected it would be, and it was also much easier on the cat than other procedures that require anesthesia, an ordinary dental appointment for example. So I would like to encourage you to speak to your vet and seriously consider doing an endoscopy without delay. 

IBD can be devastating, the weight loss the disease can cause can be frightening, making everybody think of cancer right away. But it doesn't have to be cancer. If there is a way to rule out cancer, please definitely do it as soon as possible. Then, with aggressive treatment your vet can bring the IBD under control in a few short weeks. From there you can work with a careful special diet and either conventional or holistic treatment, or a combination of both. The remarkable improvement you'll see within a very short time will make the effort you put into this well worth it.

If God forbid your cat has cancer, the definite diagnosis will make it possible for you to find the best treatment and you may be able to keep your cat going for quite a long time. (One dedicated owner kept her cat alive and functioning quite well for four years after the initial diagnosis.)

Because your cat has obvious digestive problems please speak to your vet about a special diet and put her on it without delay. You can do that even before you schedule the endoscopic exam. Your could also see a holistic vet and follow his or her diet recommendations. 
The important thing is to make a diet change without delay. That is as essential as any medical treatment you'll be starting. 

For information I can recommend this book:
Shawn Messonnier DVM: Natural Health Bible for Dogs and Cats

And in case you want to find a holistic vet in your area, here is the link to make it easy for you:
http://www.ahvma.org/referral/index.html


----------



## kgsavoie (May 25, 2005)

*endoscopy*

Thank you everyone! Through a stroke of luck, my vet has a well-regarded ultra-sound specialist coming in tomorrow & Gretchen will be there first thing -- that should be my second opinion. If it is still uncertain, we will go for endoscopy with another well-regarded specialist (thank god for living in NYC during times like these) and then go from there. It is not so much the expense that I worry about -- she's insured-- as it being hard on Gretchen. This forum really helps because 1) it cooroborates what I have been told (I do like my vet, but sometimes I feel like they don't tell the whole story) and 2) it provides wonderful support.
Thank you again...I always knew Gretchen would get old one day. I just never expected it to come so soon 
Her poop isn't any stinkier than my kitten's (he has had diarrhea since he day I found him filthy on the sidewalk), but her flatulence is repellant! I am hoping this means IBD, because at least it seems to be a more manageable condition. We do have a wonderful holistic vet in the neighborhood as well. If Gretchen needs long-term care for a chronic condition, I will go to her for help. The practice I go to now is convenient & only a block away, but they are a huge clinic and don't get to know their animals as well as I would like in a case like this.
Thanks again, everyone.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

How's your kitty doing?


----------

